# Caution: Ground up maglights inside..



## turkdc (Jul 12, 2007)

I played with my machinist friend today. We ground up some 3D Maglights on the lathe. Any comments? Thoughts? Suggestions?















turk


----------



## jimjones3630 (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks good to me. I like the body work. The head looks too "flashy" for me. 

Did you bored out the inside?

Jim


----------



## turkdc (Jul 13, 2007)

No, the inside is just as the good people at Mag made it. I am thinking about getting some new "guts" to make this a brighter, funner light, but I am kind of new to the modding thing. I was hoping to find someone that sells a plug and play kit with aluminum reflector, bulb, lens etc.

As for the flashy head, they don't call it a "dull light" you know!


----------



## 9volt (Jul 13, 2007)

But will it blend? 

http://www.willitblend.com/ 

Anonymously suggest that they should blend a Maglite here: 

http://www.willitblend.com/suggestions.aspx


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 13, 2007)

i like the body, the head looks very art deco to me.
hmm, maybe someone should turndown a mag to get the art deco look and make it a beast n the inside sort of a vintage sleeper that never was.


----------



## Gadget Guy (Jul 13, 2007)

I think they look great! Any chance of doing any AA's?


----------



## KingGlamis (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks great! If you have a mill you could also machine reliefs in the lens ring just a bit (not much room) for that "tactical" look.

One of these days I'm going to spend some time on the mill and lathe at work and do something similar.


----------



## will (Jul 13, 2007)

KingGlamis said:


> Looks great! If you have a mill you could also machine reliefs in the lens ring just a bit (not much room) for that "tactical" look.
> 
> .




There really is not enough material on the bezel to any kind of reliefs.


----------



## yellow (Jul 13, 2007)

fins on the head,
as much as possible (means: thin fins)
but the "knive" to cut this seems to be the problem


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 13, 2007)

9volt said:


> But will it blend?
> 
> http://www.willitblend.com/
> 
> ...



OMG....I really cannot believe this dude. We should ask him to blend an RC Car with LiPo 8C pack.


----------



## turkdc (Jul 13, 2007)

The heads do have an art deco look. I didn't notice it until OP mentioned it. My friend and I sort of came up with a design as we went along. Very little planning was done ahead of time save for coming up with a vague idea of what I wanted it to look like.

I think if I did another one I would probably just machine grooves in the head and leave the anodizing alone. 

As for plans for AA's, I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## HarryN (Jul 13, 2007)

Willitblend - what a riot. That is the funniest thing I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jul 14, 2007)

HarryN said:


> Willitblend - what a riot. That is the funniest thing I have seen in a long time.


 
Check out the glow-sticks! :rock:

http://www.willitblend.com/videos.aspx?type=unsafe&video=glowsticks

Awesome site!


CFU


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 14, 2007)

Posting a link to that site has to be single best thread hijack I have ever seen. I ended up looking at over half of his videos.


----------



## 9volt (Jul 14, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Posting a link to that site has to be single best thread hijack I have ever seen. I ended up looking at over half of his videos.



Not a hijack, it was relevant to the title


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 14, 2007)

Well I meant it in a good way.


----------



## Draz (Jul 15, 2007)

willitblend hijack FTW

I suggested a Maglite on behalf of cpf.com...lets see if it happens


----------



## UncleFester (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmm the willitblend site reminds me of the bassomatic that Saturday Night Live had many years ago. I cn't find a link to the skit but this appears to be a transcript .. you get the idea

EDIT: YYYUUUCCCKK


----------



## Dung Beetle (Jul 16, 2007)

turkdc said:


> I played with my machinist friend today. We ground up some 3D Maglights on the lathe. Any comments? Thoughts? Suggestions? turk



Just my opinon, if you quad bored the inside and left the outside in the original condition you might get some offers, if the price was right.


----------



## turkdc (Jul 16, 2007)

Dung Beetle said:


> Just my opinon, if you quad bored the inside and left the outside in the original condition you might get some offers, if the price was right.



Excuse my ignorance, but what is "quad boring"? A small diagram would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## will (Jul 16, 2007)

UncleFester said:


> Hmm the willitblend site reminds me of the bassomatic that Saturday Night Live had many years ago. I cn't find a link to the skit but this appears to be a transcript .. you get the idea
> 
> EDIT: YYYUUUCCCKK




The BASSOMATIC was great, they also did a commercial for a new bottled water 'Lake Erie Swill' pretty funny. The water poured out like corn syrup, slow and thick, with a can pull tab mixed in. The music played was ' Anticipation' 

To keep this sorta on track - I don't think a maglite will blend, the blades in the blender would get messed up. The little solitaire might, but, I am not going to try it.



turkdc said:


> I think if I did another one I would probably just machine grooves in the head and leave the anodizing alone.



The biggest noticable change on the Mags is changing the shape of the head. The tool that was used looks like it had a fairly large radius yielding rounded botoms - that is a nice touch.


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 3, 2007)

turkdc said:


> No, the inside is just as the good people at Mag made it. I am thinking about getting some new "guts" to make this a brighter, funner light, but I am kind of new to the modding thing. I was hoping to find someone that sells a plug and play kit with aluminum reflector, bulb, lens etc.
> 
> As for the flashy head, they don't call it a "dull light" you know!


 

Start here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/120462

Post #2 has a link to this thread:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=114375

I don't know if anyone makes a complete kit (short of buying a finished light!) but you should be able to get everything for 3-4 suppliers.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 3, 2007)

turkdc said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is "quad boring"? A small diagram would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks!



About 6 topics down in this same section.


----------

